# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Εγκατασταση αυτοματης πορτας κυριας εισοδου.

## audakias

Τι μαρκα προτεινετε για αυτοματο ανοιγμα πορτας δυο φυλλων? Επισης μπορω να εχω το κουμπι ανοιγματος της πορτας στο σπιτι με κουμπι?

----------


## klik

Έχω βάλει κάποια *nice* και λειτουργούν ικανοποιητικά.
Η ποιότητα κατασκευής ήταν αρκετά καλή.
Φυσικά υπάρχει δυνατότητα να τα ανοιγοκλείσεις από μακρυά, με απλό μπουτόν ή τηλεχειριστήριο.
Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα φτηνά.

----------

audakias (05-07-11)

----------


## MacGyver



----------

audakias (05-07-11)

----------


## audakias

γινεται να συνεργαστει η παραπανω με κουδουνι δλδ αν πατησω απο να ανοιξει απο την θυροτηλεοραση να ανοιξει αυτο? (αντι για το κυπρι)

----------


## klik

Ναι με χρήση ρελέ ή οπτοζεύκτη.

----------

audakias (06-07-11)

----------


## lepouras

σε τσάκωσα. καλά ορέ ρωτάς από δύο μεριές? :Lol: 
έλα πες την αλήθεια, φτιάχνεις ολόκληρο το σπίτι και μας τα ρωτάς λίγα λίγα. 
τουλάχιστον κάνεις καλή δουλειά η θα τρέχουμε να μαζεύουμε ζημιές? :Tongue2:

----------


## sv4lqcnik

πε του τα Γιανναρε γιατι εσυ εισαι κοντα και εσενα θα παρει η μπαλα  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

ωχ δεν το σκέφτηκα :Blushing: . Πάνο μπράβο ωραία δουλειά ,τέλεια , καταπληκτικά, υπέροχα, ούτε ψεγάδι δεν έχει.
  ούτε επίσκεψη δεν χρειάζεσαι, τέλειος με κλειστά μάτια. :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## blueriver

Σωστός ο Λέπουρας,το παρακατω λινκ δινει πληρη στοιχεία ,audakia δωσε κανα φραγκο και σε κανα μάστορα να ζηση ,γιατι ολα μονος σου δυσκολα να τα φερεις εις περας.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sear...earchid=902267

----------


## audakias

:Smile:   :Smile:  Ενα απλο πλανο κανω τωρα! αν δω οτι δεν τα καταφερνω..!  :Smile: 

Γιαννη θα σε φωναξω να τα ελεγξεις μετα!!!  :Tongue2: 

blueriver το λινκ δεν δειχνει κατι!

----------


## thm

Πάνο,

το σημαντικότερο είναι να έχεις τις απαιτούμενες υποδομές:

1) Η πόρτα να είναι καγκελωτή (όχι τυφλή ή ταμπλαδωτή - δηλαδή να μην παρουσιάζει αντίσταση στον αέρα).
2) Να υπάρχει αρκετός χώρος για την εγκατάσταση των μηχανισμών (ειδικά μάλιστα εάν μιλάμε για "μπράτσα"). Οι μηχανισμοί πρέπει να μπαίνουν στις αποστάσεις, σε σχέση με τον μεντεσέ, που συνιστά ο κατασκευαστής άρα, όπως είμαστε στην αυλή και κοιτάμε την πόρτα, πρέπει να έχουμε αρκετό ελεύθερο χώρο δεξιά από τον δεξί και αριστερά από τον αριστερό μεντεσέ. Επίσης, οι μεντεσέδες δεν πρέπει να βρίσκονται πολύ μπροστά στην κολόνα (σε σχέση με την μέσα στην αυλή  πλευρά της). Οι χώροι που χρειάζονται (το τρίγωνο δηλαδή που πρέπει να κάνει ο μηχανισμός σε σχέση με την κολόνα και την πόρτα) εξαρτώνται από τα χαρακτηριστικά κάθε μπράτσου (κυρίως από την διαδρομή του). Τα μπράτσα με μεγαλύτερες διαδρομές θέλουν και μεγαλύτερους χώρους αλλά μπορούν με την ίδια γραμμική δύναμη να ασκούν και μεγαλύτερη ροπή στην πόρτα ή, αντίστοιχα, για να ασκούν την ίδια ροπή στην πόρτα σε σχέση με ένα μηχανισμό με μικρότερη διαδρομή χρειάζονται μικρότερη γραμμική δύναμη (άρα και μικρότερο μοτέρ, λιγότερο ακριβά ρουλεμάν και άλλα εξαρτήματα, λιγότερο ακριβές μηχανουργικές κατεργασίες κλπ οπότε συνήθως είναι φθηνότερα). Με λίγα λόγια (συνήθως), για την ίδια πάντα πόρτα: λίγοι χώροι = ακριβά μπράτσα, πολλοί χώροι = φθηνά μπράτσα.
3) Καλωδιώσεις. Ο πίνακας ελέγχου είναι το κεντρικό σημείο της εγκατάστασης. Συνήθως μπαίνει κοντά στο ένα μπράτσο, σε όποια πλευρά της πόρτας έχουμε φέρει την παροχή μας. Από τον πίνακα μέχρι το κάθε μπράτσο (εάν μιλάμε για τα συνηθισμένα μονοφασικά, χωρίς τερματικούς, encoder κλπ) χρειάζεται ένα καλώδιο 4x1,5mm2 (αν και το κοντινό μπράτσο συνήθως έχει αρκετό καλώδιο για κατευθείαν σύνδεση). Για τα ενσύρματα φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας χρειάζεται από τον πίνακα μέχρι κάθε πομπό ένα καλώδιο 2x0.5mm2 και μέχρι κάθε δέκτη ένα καλώδιο 4x0.5mm2. Σημείωσε ότι το σωστό είναι να μπαίνουν τουλάχιστον 2 σετ φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας: ένα κολλητά στην κλειστή θέση της πόρτας για προστασία κατά το κλείσιμο και ένα ελάχιστα πίσω από το σημείο που φτάνουν τα θυρόφυλλα τέρμα ανοιχτά για προστασία τόσο κατά το κλείσιμο όσο και κατά το άνοιγμα. Επίσης, μπορεί να χρειαστούν έξτρα καλώδια για φανό, μπουτονιέρα, κλπ Η παροχή πρέπει να καταλήγει στον πίνακα με καλώδιο 3x1,5mm2 και να έχει δική της ξεχωριστή ασφάλεια στον πίνακα. Τέλος, όλα τα καλώδια πρέπει να είναι ανθεκτικά στην υγρασία (πχ NYY για τα καλώδια ρεύματος και τα καλώδια σύνδεσης των μοτέρ), μέσα σε σωλήνες ή σπιράλ κοκ

Ο klik απάντησε ήδη για το θέμα λειτουργίας από το θυροτηλέφωνο. Το μόνο που μπορώ να προσθέσω είναι ότι, εάν δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με την πόρτα, καλύτερα να προτιμηθεί ένας πίνακας που να έχει ξεχωριστή εντολή μπουτόν για άνοιγμα (ώστε όταν δίνουμε εντολή να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση η πόρτα να σταματήσει, ή ακόμη χειρότερα, να γυρίσει σε κλείσιμο). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, το κλείσιμο μπορεί να γίνεται αυτόματα, με χρονοκαθυστέρηση, με αντίστοιχη ρύθμιση του πίνακα. Εννοείται ότι τα φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας είναι ακόμη πιο σημαντικά εάν έχουμε ενεργοποιήσει το αυτόματο κλείσιμο.

Εάν περάσεις καλώδιο για θυροτηλέφωνο, είναι ευκαιρία να διαλέξεις ένα με έξτρα αγωγούς ελεύθερους για μελλοντική επέκταση (πχ, μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να θέλεις να συνδέσεις μια μαγνητική επαφή στην πόρτα για τον συναγερμό του σπιτιού σου, ένα κατευθείαν μπουτόν για την λειτουργία της πόρτας κλπ).

----------

audakias (07-07-11)

----------


## audakias

με χρονοκαθυστερηση και φωτοκυτταρο μου φαινεται ποιο σωστο.

Οπτικη επαφη υπαρχει αλλα θελω καλυτερα να βαλω το κουμπι στον τοιχο για να ξερω που ειναι ανα πασα στιγμη. Ελπιζω να πιανει ασυρματα παντα 100m ετσι εστω και αν υπαρχει τοιχος ετσι?

----------


## thm

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι κατάλαβα σωστά. 

Εάν τα 100 μέτρα αφορούν τηλεχειρισμό τότε οι περισσότεροι τηλεχειρισμοί για γκαραζόπορτες (πχ στα 433.92 , 868.3 ή 40.685 MHz), αυτές τις μέρες, έχουν εμβέλεια γύρω στα 60-100 μέτρα (σε εντελώς  ιδανικές συνθήκες, όταν δεν υπάρχουν εμπόδια, παρεμβολές, ακυρώσεις  κλπ). Στην πράξη, είμαστε ικανοποιημένοι όταν η εμβέλεια είναι 15-30  μέτρα, ειδικά μέσα σε κατοικημένες περιοχές. Τώρα μάλιστα που έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος με άλλες ασύρματες συσκευές σε αυτές τις συχνότητες, οι παρεμβολές αρχίζουν και γίνονται όλο και λιγότερο σπάνιες. Εναλλακτικά, μπορείς να δεις για άλλου είδους τηλεχειρισμούς (πχ  GSM ή HF τηλεχειρισμούς) αλλά πολλές φορές δεν είναι καλή ιδέα το να μπορεί κανείς να χειριστεί μία γκαραζόπορτα από υπερβολικά μακρυά (κίνδυνος ατυχήματος όταν εκείνη την ώρα κάποιος άλλος χρησιμοποιεί ή ετοιμάζεται να χρησιμοποιήσει την γκαραζόπορτα ή κίνδυνος κακής χρήσης - πχ να ανοίξεις κατά λάθος την αυλόπορτα του εξοχικού σου μέσω GSM τηλεχειρισμού).

Εάν τα 100 μέτρα αφορούν εντολή μπουτόν τότε συνήθως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αρκεί το καλώδιο να έχει λογική διατομή και να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα ηλεκτρομαγνητικών παρεμβολών (πχ έχουμε αθωράκιστο καλώδιο που "τρέχει" παράλληλα και δίπλα σε καλώδιο παροχής).

----------


## lepouras

> Εάν τα 100 μέτρα αφορούν εντολή μπουτόν τότε συνήθως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αρκεί το καλώδιο να έχει λογική διατομή και να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα ηλεκτρομαγνητικών παρεμβολών (πχ έχουμε αθωράκιστο καλώδιο που "τρέχει" παράλληλα και δίπλα σε καλώδιο παροχής).



σε αυτή την περίπτωση εφόσον έχεις την εντολή από την θυροτηλεόραση που είχες στο άλλο θέμα κάνεις από εκεί την δουλεία σου. αλλιώς το καλύτερο σε τέτοιες αποστάσεις είναι ένα ρελε δίπλα στον μηχανισμό και με μπουτον χειρίζεσαι το ρελε με 24 βολτ για ασφάλεια.

----------


## mikosmas

Φίλε μου από τους πιο αξιόπιστους μηχανισμούς κατά την γνώμη μου είναι οι BFT ιταλικοί. Στα 8 χρόνια όσους έχω βαλή δεν επέστρεψα ποτέ πίσω Έχουν ρυθμιζόμενη δύναμη χειρίζετε φύλο πόρτας τυφλό 2,5χ2 με αέρα χωρίς πρόβλημα . χρησιμοποιεί πλακέτες και μπουκάλες της KON πολύ εύκολος στην τοποθέτηση γιατί έχει μεγάλες ανοχές . Έχει έξοδο για μπουτόν αυτόματο κλείσιμο κλιπ Έχει αναλογικές ρυθμίσεις και πολύ εύκολες. Αν οποιαδήποτε στιγμή χρειαστείς βοήθεια δεν έχεις πάρα να το ζήτησης
Οσον άφορα για το κλείσιμο είναι προτιμότερο να δίνης εσύ την εντολή για λόγους ασφάλειας και έλεγχου

----------


## thm

Το θέμα με τον αέρα δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Για παράδειγμα, ο ισχυρότερος μηχανισμός της BFT (ο ηλεκτροϋδραυλικός P7) με τη γεωμετρία εγκατάστασης που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής ( βλέπε http://www.bft.it/repository/serie/d...D811223_03.pdf ,  a=b=195 mm, απόσταση από άρθρωση σε άρθρωση στην κλειστή θέση 1325 mm και χρησιμοποιώντας την μέγιστη δύναμη των 8000 N ή 815.77 Kgf που ασκεί κατά την ώθηση και όχι πχ τα 6500 N που ασκεί κατά την έλξη) ασκεί στην κλειστή θέση στην πόρτα (στις 0°) μία ροπή περίπου 143 Kgf*m.

Εάν τώρα η πόρτα είναι 2 m πλάτος και 2,5 m ύψος (άρα 5 m2 επιφάνεια και 1m απόσταση από τη μέση της πόρτας μέχρι τον άξονα των μεντεσέδων), τότε στην κλειστή θέση (στις 0°) ο μηχανισμός μπορεί να "κοντράρει" ανεμοπίεση 28,6 Kgf/m2 Βέβαια, αυτό το νούμερο είναι πολύ αισιόδοξο γιατί ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ροπής του μηχανισμού πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να αντισταθμίσει την αντίσταση της πόρτας κατά την κίνηση (ειδικά μάλιστα εάν είναι "βαριά") οπότε μειώνεται σημαντικά η ροπή που περισσεύει για την υπερνίκηση του ανέμου. Προς το παρόν όμως ας υποθέσουμε ότι η πόρτα, όταν δεν υπάρχει άνεμος, δεν απαιτεί καθόλου άσκηση ροπής για να κινηθεί.

Συγκρίνοντας αυτή την τιμή (τα 28,6 Kgf/m2) με πίνακες ανεμοπίεσης όπως ο http://www.sussex.ac.uk/weatherstati...Windforce.html τότε βλέπουμε ότι μιλάμε για άνεμο 7 προς 8 μποφόρ. 

Σημειωτέων ότι δεν εννοώ ότι όταν η πόρτα είναι κλειστή είναι τα μπράτσα που κοντράρουν την πόρτα, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μηχανισμού. Ο μηχανισμός αυτός είναι αντιστρεπτός (δεν έχει κλείδωμα/"μπλόκο") και απαιτεί χρήση ηλεκτρικής κλειδαριάς για να κρατήσει την πόρτα κλειστή. Απλά, από όλη την διαδρομή (0 έως 90 μοίρες) που κάνει η πόρτα πήρα αυτό το σημείο για ανάλυση. Σε άλλες γωνίες ανοίγματος έχω: 204 Kgf*m στις 30°, 224 Kgf*m στις 60°, 178 Kgf*m στις 90°. Επίσης, η πόρτα μπορεί στην πράξη να παρουσιάζει λιγότερη αντίσταση στον αέρα εάν δεν είναι εντελώς εκτεθειμένη σε κάθετη ανεμοπίεση κλπ κλπ. Και πάλι όμως, για την συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση, οι τιμές από τον παραπάνω πίνακα ανεμοπίεσης είναι ικανοποιητικές εάν έχω μία εντελώς τυφλή πόρτα που δέχεται μετωπικά τον αέρα.

Εάν λοιπόν έχουμε όντως έναν από τους ισχυρότερους αλλά και ακριβότερους μηχανισμούς της αγοράς και δεν μπορεί να κινήσει μία τέτοια τυφλή πόρτα στα 8 μποφόρ, την στιγμή πού σχεδόν κάθε φτηνός ηλεκτρομηχανικός μηχανισμός της αγοράς μπορεί άνετα να κινήσει την ίδια πόρτα εάν αυτή δεν παρουσιάζει αντίσταση στον αέρα (καγκελόπορτα), τότε η επιλογή του πελάτη να φτιάξει μια τυφλή ανοιγόμενη πόρτα γίνεται πολύ "χλιδάτη". Για παράδειγμα, το κάθε μπράτσο BFT P7 κοστίζει αρκετές εκατοντάδες ευρώ ( πχ http://www.botech-shop.de/lang-en/bf...te-motor-.html ) ενώ στα ίδια χοντρικά χρήματα μπορεί κανείς να αγοράσει έναν φτηνό Ευρωπαϊκό ηλεκτρομηχανικό μηχανισμό με 2 μπράτσα, τον πίνακα ελέγχου, 2 σετ φωτοκύτταρα,   ασφαλείας, 2 τηλεχειριστήρια συν την εγκατάσταση και χωρίς να απαιτείται ηλεκτρική κλειδαριά για μικρά πλάτη πόρτας ( δλδ συνήθως έως 1,8 έως 2,5 m )

Επίσης, ο αυτοματισμός μίας τυφλής ανοιγόμενης πόρτας είναι μια επικίνδυνη επιλογή. Για να μπορεί ο μηχανισμός να υπερνικά τον αέρα, τυπικά ρυθμίζεται στην μέγιστη δύναμή του (είτε ηλεκτρονικά εάν είναι ηλεκτρομηχανικός είτε μέσω των βαλβίδων παράκαμψης εάν είναι ηλεκτροϋδραυλικός). Με τον τρόπο αυτό χάνουμε όλη την ασφάλεια που θα μας προσέφερε η σωστή ρύθμισης δύναμης, για την περίπτωση που η πόρτα συγκρουστεί με ή παγιδεύσει κάποιο αντικείμενο, ζώο ή πρόσωπο. 

Αυτά δεν τα λέω για να κακολογήσω τους μηχανισμούς της συγκεκριμένης μάρκας. Ίσα-ίσα που οι περισσότεροι Ευρωπαϊκοί υλεκτροϋδραυλικοί μηχανισμοί (και αυτός μαζί) είναι εξαιρετικά μηχανήματα. Τον χρησιμοποιώ όμως ως παράδειγμα, αφού άλλος χρήστης ανέφερε την συγκεκριμένη μάρκα, διότι όντως είναι ένας εξαιρετικά δυνατός μηχανισμός. Βεβαίως, τα ίδια  ισχύουν για όλους τους γραμμικούς μηχανισμούς της αγοράς εφόσον η αρχή λειτουργίας είναι η ίδια. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο πελάτης πρέπει να ξέρει τι επίδραση μπορεί να έχει σε μία ανοιγόμενη πόρτα το εάν είναι τυφλή ή καγκελωτή. Πάρα πολλές προβληματικές εγκαταστάσεις αφορούν τυφλές πόρτες σε δυνατό αέρα.

Επίσης, σχετική με τα παραπάνω είναι και η παρεξήγηση σχετικά με την δύναμη κάθε μηχανισμού. Συνήθως οι πωλητές μιλάνε για την γραμμική δύναμη (σε N, Kgf κλπ) που ασκεί κάθε μπράτσο αλλά αυτό δεν έχει καμία αξία εάν δεν συνδυαστεί με την γεωμετρία εγκατάστασης του μηχανισμού (απόσταση από άρθρωση σε άρθρωση στην πλήρως εκτεταμένη θέση, διαδρομή εμβόλου, αποστάσεις τοποθέτησης σχετικά με άξονα μεντεσέδων). Η ροπή που τελικά ασκεί ο μηχανισμός επάνω στην πόρτα είναι το μέγεθος που μετράει αλλά δυστυχώς είναι τόσο δύσκολο να δωθεί σε ένα εγχειρίδιο (αναλόγως των αποστάσεων εγκατάστασης σε σχέση με τους μεντεσέδες, της γωνίας ανοίγματος της πόρτας κλπ κλπ έχω και διαφορετική τιμή ροπής). Αυτό, μεταξύ άλλων, σημαίνει ότι ένα δεν τηρήσω τις αποστάσεις εγκατάστασης που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής μπορεί να βγάζω πολύ μικρότερη ροπή επάνω στην πόρτα από ότι είναι τεχνικά δυνατό.

----------

